# Gothic Instruments DRONAR Questions...



## jneebz (Aug 8, 2018)

This series has intrigued me, especially now that they are on sale, but I'm wondering:

1. *HYBRID Module*: Wondering if this is redundant if one also owns Heavyocity's GRAVITY. I don't have Gravity, but am considering it.

2. *CPU Hit*: Some of the demo videos show REALLY high CPU usage during patch playback...are these libraries generally CPU hogs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Time+Space (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello there, 

Jack from the Time + Space tech support team here. 

The Gothic Instruments products don't usually encounter high levels of CPU usage, but this can vary depending on your machines specs. One sure fire way to ensure that you do not have these issues yourself is to ensure you optimise your Kontakt 5 and host DAW software correctly. More information on optimising your version of Kontakt 5 can be read in the following articles here: 


https://support.native-instruments....-Can-I-Optimize-the-Performance-of-KONTAKT-5- 

https://ask.audio/articles/three-key-ways-to-optimize-kontakt-player-instrument-libraries 


These are both very useful articles, but you have any other questions please feel free to reach out to me on [email protected] or give the office a call. 

Jack


----------



## jneebz (Aug 9, 2018)

Time+Space said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Jack from the Time + Space tech support team here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Ironically, it was this Time+Space video that gave me most concern as the library often peaked over 40% CPU


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry, I have to absolutely disagree on this, for me it is one of two CPU-Hogs I have in all my (many) libraries, the other one is Lunaris.

Yes, I have an old i-3 with 3.3 GHZ and only 8 GB RAM (I know most of you will not even use this for writing a text message  but all other libraries are working well. Even something as complicated and complex like the Audiofier stuff or Xosphere (with 4 sample engines) or even Output Signal could be handled. I love the Dronar series but mostly when it comes to the stage where I want to use it I just have to delete it soon cause otherwise I would have to throw out 3-4 other tracks with their libraries completely.

What I really dont understand that it seems NOTHING has been done in the devellopment of the Engine in all these years, it still the same like with the first Dronar coming out. Threw a few new samples in, sell it, thats it :-(.

By the way: I have followed all the ways mentioned in the two articles and I wont use more then 16 voices, evrything above is impossible.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Aug 15, 2018)

Time+Space said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Jack from the Time + Space tech support team here.
> 
> ...



You can't be serious?

Even on a souped up Macbook Pro, it's a miracle if I can get two DRONAR patches going at the same time in Digital Performer/VE-Pro or Logic/VE-Pro...or loading it on either of my slave PCs VE-Pro setups.

Great sounding product - very, very disappointing technical operation. It's like buying an electric car that can only drive 2 miles at a time before a recharge is needed.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 15, 2018)

> Great sounding product - very, very disappointing technical operation


 As I said :-(. And I really cant understand: NO develloping and solving this over all the years it exists now. But you wont get a comment on this (I did not get so far.....).


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 16, 2018)

Time+Space said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Jack from the Time + Space tech support team here.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Jack, but I call bullshit on that one.

I have all of the Dronar instruments, and there's a lot of great material in there.

But, come on, dude... they're all absolute CPU hogs, and you know this, maaaan! They're by far the most CPU-intensive Kontakt instruments I own (and I own... well, let's just say, "a lot").

On a 12-core Mac Pro cylinder, hosting Kontakt within Logic X, I have to go to 512 buffer to even play more than a couple of notes on a single instance. That dreaded last core loads up to 90% as soon as I hit a single note, and it only gets worse from there. The only way I can actually use any Dronar product is to temporarily host it in VEPro - so, as a result, they basically never get used. Which is a shame because there's a lot of good sample content in there somewhere.

I don't know if it's because the scripting is overly complex, or if they're designed so that all of the sample content gets loaded but only certain elements are played, but it's just ridiculous. Check out this screenshot from my 2013 Mac Pro cylinder, 64gb RAM, max video card options, Thunderbolt MOTU audio, all Samsung 850 Pro drives in BlackMagic MultiDock v2 - this is in an empty Logic song with one instance of Kontakt and no other plugins, playing *three notes *on the keyboard at a totally unplayable *512 buffer* (!!!!):






Notice the voice count = 54. Notice that even though I'm only playing three notes on the keyboard, it looks like seven (?) keys are lit on the Kontakt's keyboard. Not sure why it's not six or nine, but... whatever.

And now, since we all know that trying to do any real-time playing of VI's at 512 buffer is a joke, let's look at a more realistic scenario. Here's the same instrument, but with Logic set to a buffer size of 128. Most folks scoff at trying to do actual music at 128, but I can live with that - although it seems that Dronar can't:






*One note* played, three notes lit on Kontakt's keyboard, *42 freaking voices used* - and the live core is almost totally maxed.
*
ONE FUCKING NOTE!*

If I play a second note, clicks and pops and error messages. Like I said, this is in a totally empty Logic X project at 128 buffer - no other instruments, audio tracks, or plugins of any kind except for a single instance of Kontakt v5.7.1 - and Logic's transport is stopped.

I opened the hood on this instrument and there are *288 groups* - for a freaking drone-pad sound! That doesn't seem like a good example of "best practices" in Kontakt instrument design or scripting. You know what? Not to be a dick or anything... but this sucks ass. None of those insane Sample Logic or Heavyocity libraries act like this - and I have them all.

Like I said, it's a shame, because there's some good sample content behind that hog of a UI - but I'll probably never hear most of it because these instruments are *pigs*. Maybe guys on Windows or with big slave rigs have better results, but I don't care enough about these sounds to change my workflow just to try and make these instruments playable.

I'm waiting for, "It's Apple's fault! It's Logic's fault! You should be using VEPro! You should be using Cubase! You should be on Windows! You should be on PC where you can build a system twice as fast for half the money!"

Fuck that shit. Fix it.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I have all of the Dronar instruments, and there's a lot of great material in there.
> 
> But, sorry... they're all absolute CPU hogs - by far the most CPU-intensive Kontakt instruments I own (and I own... well, let's just say, "a lot").
> 
> ...



Man that's annoying. Out of interest, and probably not the greatest of questions here, but do you know how this runs on Cubase (with OSX)? Bearing in mind Cubase runs like a dog on OSX, I'm not hopeful.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 16, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Man that's annoying. Out of interest, and probably not the greatest of questions here, but do you know how this runs on Cubase (with OSX)? Bearing in mind Cubase runs like a dog on OSX, I'm not hopeful.



I haven't tried it in Cubase. The last version of Cubase I have is 8.5 and it was an absolute dog for sure - on my system at least. I'm dug in way too deep with Logic anyway - with 20+ years of projects and 4tb in my EXS library - there'll be no escaping for me!

I only got Cubase out of curiosity and let's just say the cat got killed but quick.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 16, 2018)

Cubase = not good for pets. :o


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I haven't tried it in Cubase. The last version of Cubase I have is 8.5 and it was an absolute dog for sure - on my system at least. I'm dug in way too deep with Logic anyway - with 20+ years of projects and 4tb in my EXS library - there'll be no escaping for me!
> 
> I only got Cubase out of curiosity and let's just say my cat got killed but quick.



Yeah totally understand. I love Cubase so much I’m actually planning on going back to PC just for it. Obviously I’ll use a Mac Pro for everything else as I love OSX. It’s real shame you spike the CPU with one note! It sounds great but because of this I’m heatitant to buy it.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

Dan Graham, co-owner of Gothic Instruments here!



jneebz said:


> This series has intrigued me, especially now that they are on sale, but I'm wondering:
> 
> 1. *HYBRID Module*: Wondering if this is redundant if one also owns Heavyocity's GRAVITY. I don't have Gravity, but am considering it.
> 
> ...



GRAVITY - well ok I don't have it but certainly the Hybrid Module is built on entirely different sounds which would make it different. As far as I'm aware it doesn't have Dronar's unique feature of blending together 8 sounds in different frequency ranges to get complex sounds.

CPU hit - yep it's a bit of a beast. It has 8 multi-sampled sounds all playing together and being modulated in real time, with new notes being added to build big chords or unisons, so if you play a chord you're getting very large polyphony from a small number of notes. You can save CPU by muting layers you aren't using but also I guess it's the type of instrument where there's not too many other tracks happening at the same time (it really fills out the frequency spectrum) or if it comes to the worst, freeze the track between tweaks, while working on other sounds.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> What I really dont understand that it seems NOTHING has been done in the devellopment of the Engine in all these years, it still the same like with the first Dronar coming out. Threw a few new samples in, sell it, thats it :-(.
> 
> By the way: I have followed all the ways mentioned in the two articles and I wont use more then 16 voices, evrything above is impossible.



Gothic Instruments co-owner here - we have massively improved the engine for all new products (last month's Glitchscapes was the first with the new engine) AND in September we are releasing the MASTER EDITION - gathering together the first 8 modules in the new engine (with huge discounts for previous module owners). 

The new engine is mainly good for super-fast load times. CPU is optimised as much as we can but sadly the very large complex presets still have large polyphony with every sound being manipulated in real-time so I'm not sure we can find any more efficiency.

Once we get this out of the door we will look at the feasibility of putting the old modules into the new engine and offering that as a free update.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Man that's annoying. Out of interest, and probably not the greatest of questions here, but do you know how this runs on Cubase (with OSX)? Bearing in mind Cubase runs like a dog on OSX, I'm not hopeful.



I'm running it on Cubase here on my iMac Pro 18-cores and of course it runs perfectly  I did a test comparing Cubase to Logic (all latest versions) and found that Cubase could run more instances without audio breakup than Logic. So, Cubase wins, on OSX, for Dronar, with an 18-core iMac Pro


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2018)

> Once we get this out of the door we will look at the feasibility of putting the old modules into the new engine and offering that as a free update.



This is really good to hear and much appreciated, so I am really looking forward to someday being able to use all my dronar modules (must be 4 so far if I remember right) instead of looking at them, sigh....., and killing it from the track before it kills the track......


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I'm waiting for, "It's Apple's fault! It's Logic's fault! You should be using VEPro! You should be using Cubase! You should be on Windows! You should be on PC where you can build a system twice as fast for half the money!"
> 
> Fuck that shit. Fix it.



Ok admittedly I have a new 18-core iMac so its not a fair comparison but just tested the same module of Cinematic Atmospheres in Logic Pro X here and there's nothing taxing happening on the CPU display in any cores when playing lots of notes.

I've noticed we've only had complaints about the CPU usage being too high to be useful from people using Logic. It always seems to be that Logic isn't distributing Dronar across cores and is instead just using one core, whereas for everyone else (other computers and DAWs or VE Pro) Kontakt is spread across more or all cores and we have no major trouble.

Still, in Kontakt Options have you enabled multi-core support, for all of your cores?

The image you have of only one core being used - that's the main cause of your problems - Dronar does need to be spread out across at least two cores to avoid a single core getting maxed out. The question is why this is happening? The most obvious answer is that you haven't enabled multi processor support in Kontakt options - have you done that?

Before this computer I had a 2014 iMac 5K and I had no trouble like you describe on that either.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2018)

> I've noticed we've only had complaints about the CPU usage being too high to be useful from people using Logic


 Sorry, this is definitely NOT true. I am using a windows 7 64 bit PC with different DAW (Waveform 9, Studio One Pro 3, Mulab, ......) and having these problems.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sorry, this is definitely NOT true. I am using a windows 7 64 bit PC with different DAW (Waveform 9, Studio One Pro 3, Mulab, ......) and having these problems.



The image you had though, of only one core being used - that's the cause of your problems - Dronar does need to be spread out across at least two cores to avoid a single core getting maxed out. The question is why this is happening? The most obvious answer is that you haven't enabled multi processor support in Kontakt options - have you done that?

EDIT: oh sorry that's not your screenshots!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2018)

As I wrote above: I followed the two links posted above and tried evry tip from these. And of course multi cores is enabled. Its not really a new hightec PC (i-3 with only 8 GB RAM) but as posted above too, only other library (out of a hundred I would think) with comparable problems is Lunaris.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> As I wrote above: I followed the two links posted above and tried evry tip from these. And of course multi cores is enabled. Its not really a new hightec PC (i-3 with only 8 GB RAM) but as posted above too, only other library (out of a hundred I would think) with comparable problems is Lunaris.



I see, well the new engine is a huge benefit for load time, and we have optimised the CPU usage somewhat but it does remain pretty heavy and still needs a good spec computer to work smoothy with lots of other plugins and no freezing.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> I'm running it on Cubase here on my iMac Pro 18-cores and of course it runs perfectly  I did a test comparing Cubase to Logic (all latest versions) and found that Cubase could run more instances without audio breakup than Logic. So, Cubase wins, on OSX, for Dronar, with an 18-core iMac Pro



That’s why I’m going back to PC and building a 32 core beast. Obviously just for looking at VI-C posts.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> That’s why I’m going back to PC and building a 32 core beast. Obviously just for looking at VI-C posts.



You been looking at that Threadripper monster? I saw mixed results on benchmarks/reviews where it's amazing for some workloads and not that good for others. They didn't test it with music / plugins though so who knows!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> Gothic Instruments co-owner here - we have massively improved the engine for all new products (last month's Glitchscapes was the first with the new engine) AND in September we are releasing the MASTER EDITION - gathering together the first 8 modules in the new engine (with huge discounts for previous module owners).
> 
> The new engine is mainly good for super-fast load times. CPU is optimised as much as we can but sadly the very large complex presets still have large polyphony with every sound being manipulated in real-time so I'm not sure we can find any more efficiency.
> 
> Once we get this out of the door we will look at the feasibility of putting the old modules into the new engine and offering that as a free update.



This issue of insanely high CPU usage came up last spring, at which time you said:

_...we are also working on some optimizations for future updates which will help... 
_
If and when Dronar becomes practically usable due to engine improvements that would be great, thanks. But I do think the priorities are upside-down. I certainly won't be involved in paying for any engine upgrade that involves "huge discounts for previous module owners". IMHO a free update that fixes what is wrong should come first.

And off the top of my head I can think of at least a dozen other sample libraries/VIs that have high polyphony, lots of real time sound manipulation etc. and do not choke the CPU like the Dronar libraries do, so I'm skeptical that the problem is that Dronar is "more advanced" or something as opposed to just not so optimally designed.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

Quasar said:


> This issue of insanely high CPU usage came up last spring, at which time you said:
> 
> _...we are also working on some optimizations for future updates which will help...
> _
> ...



"I certainly won't be involved in paying for any engine upgrade that involves "huge discounts for previous module owners"".

- What I mean here is that the upcoming Master Edition (which uses the new engine) will contain 8 modules all combined together in one big UI, and we have upgrade discounts for people who own one or more modules. The main distributor have said to me that charging a small price of say £20 for people with all 8 modules to crossgrade to this edition would be necessary to avoid people taking a free serial number and selling it to someone else, but I'm not sure about the logic of that - if people wanted to be pirates they can just give the full kontakt version to someone else anyway. I'll ask if they can drop this to just the £7 NI serial number cost which we have to pay for each person taking us up on this.

"IMHO a free update that fixes what is wrong should come first."

- Ok I'll try to push this up the priority list although tbh the new engine mainly just speeds up load times with a fairly modest CPU and RAM efficiency improvement. It doesn't 'fix what was wrong' in the sense that it's still quite heavy on CPU and RAM, and the only genuine fixes for that are making sure Kontakt multi processor support is enabled, then either have a faster newer computer, or using track freezing.

"And off the top of my head I can think of at least a dozen other sample libraries/VIs that have high polyphony, lots of real time sound manipulation etc. and do not choke the CPU like the Dronar libraries do, so I'm skeptical that the problem is that Dronar is "more advanced" or something as opposed to just not so optimally designed"

Unfortunately I'm the product designer and not the scripter so I can only trust our scripter/co-owner when he tells me (as the main scripter for many other major products including Gravity) that he can't squeeze much more out of it because it is having to do so much. I'll keep prodding him though.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 16, 2018)

Ok so, I was intrigued by this post and I looked into it myself. There are issues with Logic's handling of Software Instruments whereby they attempt to give you the best live performance on an SI track. Did you know if you are having spiking on a CPU on playback, if you choose a non-SI track (anything doesn't matter what) you'll get much better CPU handling?

I digress.

So I just did a test with Dronar on my Mac and on my PC which is a slave PC. I should say, I do things over MoL and I bring the audio in via Hammerfall and my TC Konnekt 48 and lightpipe. So yeah, heavy heavy CPU spikes - unusable on the Mac but absolutely gorgeous loveliness on the PC. I loaded a patch into kontakt on Plogue Bidule and even playing really thick chords and fiddling about with the modwheel and everything was just fine....though it was just one patch and I was getting up to about 23% CPU. So it IS heavy, and Dan explains why.

But the solution is really to distribute the patch to a slave. If you don't use slaves then maybe freeze the patch or bounce in place.

My PC is a six-core 3.0 Ghz (accelerated to 3.6 I think) with 128 Gb RAM. I had VE running as well.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 16, 2018)

Got to say, Dan's response here should be the gold standard for developers responding to criticism from users. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 16, 2018)

I became a VEPro convert only recently, past year. First thing I did was slap together a template with a lot of tracks, on a VEPro box with no slave, after getting a good sized template together threw in a bunch of Dronar and Heavyocity instruments I knew brought my DAW to its kneesin the months prior. Dronar worked admirably in this scenario even doing full fisted work on the keyboard. This was on a Windows 7 machine with Nuendo.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> Got to say, Dan's response here should be the gold standard for developers responding to criticism from users. Just my opinion of course.



Thanks, nice to be a gold standard!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2018)

There is one big problem with your upgrade policy to the new Master edition. I have 4 Dronar modules now so I would have to pay a lot of money to upgrade to that Master edition and, as you fairly admited, would buy a big "chance" that then I will have 8 not useable modules instead of 4 :-(.

I think a free update of the engine for existing users is a must cause there has never been any update in all those years for any of the modules so far (and if I look for example what happened, just as one of the most positive examples, on what has happened in shorter time to all the "Ethera" stuff, lately EVI 1.5...).

Then there are two possibilities: this will increase the useability in a way I can live with and being happy with to use my modules now and I will pay that upgrade prize for the Master edition or it wont solve my problems and I will have to live with this and look for another solution.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> So yeah, heavy heavy CPU spikes - unusable on the Mac but absolutely gorgeous loveliness on the PC.



I don't have a PC so haven't made comparisons but to say "unusable on a Mac" might be an over-statement. I used to have a 2014 5K iMac and it ran fine as long as I didn't have too many instances or too much other heavy stuff going on, and now on my 18-core iMac Pro there's really no trouble and no need to slave it anywhere but then I'm not saying you need to pay £10k for a Mac that can run Dronar haha.

Anyway I can't say I've done a comparison so maybe it's true that PCs handle it better on similar hardware, but don't write off Dronar for Macs - it's always been fine for me!


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> I think a free update of the engine for existing users is a must cause there has never been any update in all those years for any of the modules so far



Ok, I'm moving this up from a vague plan to something with concrete steps and a more urgent deadline


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2018)

> Ok, I'm moving this up from a vague plan to something with concrete steps and a more urgent deadline



Thanks a lot for this, I would not argue over this here inside (and would not have bought 4 modules so far...) if I am not still been fascinated by the possibilities and the uniqueness of this instruments. If I could use just one instant without problems in a normal song with lets say 8 other tracks with synths/kontakt libs I would be glad. The nature of these instruments for me just forbids something like freezing cause these instruments if used sets the sound of the whole track so I wil have to adjust this constantly while develloping the song.

And again: very happy about you joining this thread and entering the discussion, thanks for that !


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> very happy about you joining this thread and entering the discussion, thanks for that !



You're welcome but... it seems possible that even the new engine versions could be too CPU heavy for your set up. Well, we'll see.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> I don't have a PC so haven't made comparisons but to say "unusable on a Mac" might be an over-statement. I used to have a 2014 5K iMac and it ran fine as long as I didn't have too many instances or too much other heavy stuff going on, and now on my 18-core iMac Pro there's really no trouble and no need to slave it anywhere but then I'm not saying you need to pay £10k for a Mac that can run Dronar haha.



Well, unusable on my mac. Some patches won't even play! I can bounce them in place or freeze them but some won't actually make a sound. Others just - well - it can't be what you have in mind. But I have a relatively old machine; 8-core 2.7 Ghz. All the same, I had nothing else at all going on - it was in a blank project playing just one note.

The same thing on the PC was a smooth as butter and I could play as many notes as I wanted. I don't think that is a mac versus PC issue - it might be a DAW thing. I just tried the same patch on Plogue Bidule on the Mac piping it back into logic and using the Bidule midi and it worked just fine. But the CPU usage was about 42%.

So make of that what you will. It certainly isn't playing nicely with Logic.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

stevenson-again said:


> So make of that what you will. It certainly isn't playing nicely with Logic.



It's strange to me that almost everyone with really severe problems seems to have an older multi-core Mac Pro and Logic. That seems to be the deathly combo for Dronar. On my iMac 5K and iMac Pro it's fine with Logic so it does seem like it's a specific older-Mac plus Logic problem.


----------



## premjj (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> Thanks, nice to be a gold standard!



Hi Dan

I don't own any products from Gothic Instruments and under usual circumstances I would have stayed away from exploring any in future after reading such strong criticism of its products.

However, your patient, detailed and very grounded response to every post on this thread speaks volumes about you and your team. I find it especially assuring that despite being the co-owner you are personally responding to each post.

I would rather deal with a company like yours, whose products may have some unresolved bugs than deal with over hyped developers who are arrogant when it comes to addressing individual customer concerns. Not taking any names for the latter since it is not in my nature to do public bashing (what you write stays out there forever) but I've had my share of dealing with non-customer friendly support.

I hope you sort out the challenges with your product line soon.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 16, 2018)

premjj said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> I don't own any products from Gothic Instruments and under usual circumstances I would have stayed away from exploring any in future after reading such strong criticism of its products.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks!

In summary: the first 8 modules are slow loading CPU hogs. Module 9 “Glitchscapes” and the upcoming huge “Master Edition” which combines 1-8 into one instrument is now fast-loading thanks to the new engine. 

But probably by nature of the instrument it remains and will always be a CPU hog until everyone has faster computers. 

I don’t really think it has any actual bugs as such.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 16, 2018)

I've only


dagmarpiano said:


> It's strange to me that almost everyone with really severe problems seems to have an older multi-core Mac Pro and Logic. That seems to be the deathly combo for Dronar. On my iMac 5K and iMac Pro it's fine with Logic so it does seem like it's a specific older-Mac plus Logic problem.



Even in Eco mode with the voice count turned way down, I get pops and glitches pretty much constantly on a Windows 7, i7 2600, 32GB machine running Reaper. For virtually every other library or VI I have it's seamless and rock solid.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 16, 2018)

Fact is that Kontakt runs with a lot(!) more CPU hunger as an AU plugin compared to the VST version. There are some patches of different libraries that are nearly unplayable as AU and run really well as VST. It's easily to verify in Ableton Live and VEPro: both can load AU and VST plugins. Side by side the exactly same Kontakt library hits CPU extremely harder when loaded as AU.
Kontakt is the only plugin that has this CPU difference between AU and VST. So I claim that the Kontakt AU version has a very big bug. It's not Logic against Cubase or Windows against Mac. It's the shitty AU version of Kontakt!


----------



## T-LeffoH (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> Ok admittedly I have a new 18-core iMac so its not a fair comparison but just tested the same module of Cinematic Atmospheres in Logic Pro X here and there's nothing taxing happening on the CPU display in any cores when playing lots of notes.
> 
> I've noticed we've only had complaints about the CPU usage being too high to be useful from people using Logic. It always seems to be that Logic isn't distributing Dronar across cores and is instead just using one core, whereas for everyone else (other computers and DAWs or VE Pro) Kontakt is spread across more or all cores and we have no major trouble.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan, I appreciate that you're taking the time to respond to all these posts but I'm curious about clarifying information; according to at least DRONAR Guitarscapes and Dark Synthesis pages there are the advertised minimum requirements:

https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-dark-synthesis
https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-guitarscapes

*System Requirements*

Requires full version of Kontakt 5.6 or higher
MAC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS


Mac OS X 10.10 and above
2GB of RAM
WINDOWS SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS


Windows 7-10
2GB of RAM
Other products and certain DRONAR pages don't necessarily have comparable information but were these DRONAR products successfully tested in multiple computer setups mimicking these minimum conditions or was this just a general assumption? Also is there a reason for no minimum processor requirement? I would be hard-pressed to envision any working environment where the above System Requirements could be manageable.

In my setup of Mac and Windows computers there is much more than 2GB RAM on all the computers and the only use case I'm *not* immediately seeing poor performance is when DRONAR is loaded on my VE-PRO PC slave and not the host DAW computer..._however, the test cases have yet to involve incorporating DRONAR with playback of a larger ensemble at the same time.
_
I do think Gothic Instruments has some high quality and unique products but unfortunately at this time I'm hard-pressed to invest in more as it just seems too much of a gamble not having a clear understanding of benchmark performance established, tested and communicated by the organization selling the products.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 16, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> Ok admittedly I have a new 18-core iMac so its not a fair comparison but just tested the same module of Cinematic Atmospheres in Logic Pro X here and there's nothing taxing happening on the CPU display in any cores when playing lots of notes.
> 
> I've noticed we've only had complaints about the CPU usage being too high to be useful from people using Logic. It always seems to be that Logic isn't distributing Dronar across cores and is instead just using one core, whereas for everyone else (other computers and DAWs or VE Pro) Kontakt is spread across more or all cores and we have no major trouble.
> 
> ...



Well, you must not be a Logic user! The way Logic distributes (or, rather, doesn't distribute) VI's across CPU cores is well-known and endlessly complained about - but it's integral to how Logic provides such ridiculously high efficiency for *playback* of VI's and audio tracks, as opposed to live playing / recording of whatever tracks are record-enabled for live input. 

Basically, you can think of like this: Logic has two different buffer sizes running at once - the buffer you set in the Preferences is what will be used only for record-enabled tracks, whether they are audio or VI's - but any non-record-enabled tracks will be operating at a much larger buffer for reduced CPU load during playback. You could also think of it as being similar to "pre-rendering" - as if Logic were always rendering (freezing) non-record-enabled tracks in the background so that on playback they can just be streamed from RAM and not calculated on the fly. This is why that last core loads up so quickly - it's the only one that's being used to calculate things at the actual buffer size set in the Preferences. All of the other cores are used for playback of non-record-enabled tracks at some mysterious, gigantic, easy-on-the-CPU buffer size. 

Why doesn't Logic spread those record-enabled objects across all of the available cores? Maybe it has to sandbox high-buffer streams and low-buffer streams to keep everything lined up in the time domain? Who knows. But it's been this way forever. Yes, we wave pitchforks and light torches, and have for years... but we're basically shooting bb's at a battleship.

Turning multiprocessor Support ON in Kontakt's Engine tab of its Preferences, when Logic already has multiprocessor support turned on, does two things - it throws a warning dialog that says, "Please note that enabling multi-processor support in both your host and Kontakt can lead to audio problems." - and it reduces Dronar's CPU usage by a negligible amount - noticeable only by comparing screenshots of the CPU/HD Performance meter. It certainly doesn't immediately show Logic distributing the load across multiple cores when it's on a record-enabled track. 

That's... just how things are in Logic. One core per "live" instrument. And this might not ever change.

The upside is that Logic can offer ridiculously high efficiency during playback, since it's basically freezing / pre-rendering everything it can - far outclassing what other DAWs can manage on the same hardware.

I'm certainly not thrilled with the per-core clock speed of the 12-core Mac Pro cylinder, and I'm anxiously waiting to see if there really will be an updated version of the Mac Pro that gives us some of what the iMac Pro has got (Xeon-W up to 18 or more physical cores, maybe the option for multiple CPUs as in the old silver towers) - but given the number of Logic users out there, many of whom seem to use laptops as their main DAW, improving the efficiency of Kontakt instruments like the Dronar series is not a minor issue. 

There are lots of high-load Kontakt libraries out there, but none of the ones I have redline the CPU in Logic to the extent that the Dronar series does. 

As I said, I do like the sound of the Dronar series - I bought most of them, even though I'm facing these performance issues. I can only hope that the "Master Edition" update will include an easier way to reduce the CPU usage / voices used per-instance. I know that the basic engine uses up to eight samples - two for each of the four layers, but they're always playing, even when inaudible, and continually using up 42 voices when playing a single note on the keyboard is... a little bonkers.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 17, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> It's strange to me that almost everyone with really severe problems seems to have an older multi-core Mac Pro and Logic. That seems to be the deathly combo for Dronar. On my iMac 5K and iMac Pro it's fine with Logic so it does seem like it's a specific older-Mac plus Logic problem.



That's interesting - and good to know. Obviously I do need to update my main machine at some point, but because I rely so much on my PC for the heavy lifting of most things, I have been able to extend the life of my old Mac significantly. I have to say, Dronar is an amazing bit of kit....this thread has inspired me to look into it anew. You have to really get down and dirty with the knobs and sliders, and assign controllers to the effect pots as well to really appreciate it. Very inspiring.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 17, 2018)

Saxer said:


> So I claim that the Kontakt AU version has a very big bug. It's not Logic against Cubase or Windows against Mac. It's the shitty AU version of Kontakt!



It could be, but those of you trying the plug in a DAW, could you try both the AU version and the VST version and also try it in a different DAW? The plug running as VST on my PC runs 100% fine and very smoothly no glitches problems and lots of voices. It is CPU heavy but that's the nature of the plug. I found running the AU version in Logic to be unusable, but the same AU plug in Plogue Bidule on the Mac absolutely fine. I haven't tried the VST version on the Mac, but I doubt I'll see much difference.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 17, 2018)

T-LeffoH said:


> Hi Dan, I appreciate that you're taking the time to respond to all these posts but I'm curious about clarifying information; according to at least DRONAR Guitarscapes and Dark Synthesis pages there are the advertised minimum requirements:
> 
> https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-dark-synthesis
> https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-guitarscapes
> ...




As you suggest, we need to do an audit, make sure the spec requirements are up to date and more specific. First we should prioritise making the old modules available in the new engine as a free update, have those as the only versions on sale and test those to get the minimum specs.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 17, 2018)

Some further thoughts:

We are a small two-man company and so far the ‘modules’ have been our way of releasing our audio-editing work in progress for the ‘real’ product (the Master Edition), all released at a pretty low price but enough to cover development costs.

The Master Edition will be a €349 officially licensed product, marking a turning point to being a larger company and being part of this thread has helped me realise that we have lots to improve if we’re going to get it right and keep a good reputation.

We’ve had amazing press reviews and customer feedback, and the beta testers and I have been using Dronar in projects where any bugs we found were fixed, but clearly there are some people we didn’t know about having worse issues than we were aware of.

It may well boil down to (a) the new engine improving things, (b) higher minimum specs than we thought and (c) a specific problem with the combination of Logic and any Mac which isn’t fairly powerful and new with fast individual cores (workaround being VE PRO or switching DAW)


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 17, 2018)

Are the Dronar modules "linked" in anyway in the new Master Edition or is it just a package containing all 8 Modules ? After realizing I already have 5 (not 4) of the modules would be really interested how much that would be for the upgrade and how the upgrade options are in general (if you already have thoughts about this). And will the new engine of the master edition be (in difference to the actual state) continously develloped with free updates ? Just in case you already have some ideas/answers for this .


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 17, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Are the Dronar modules "linked" in anyway in the new Master Edition or is it just a package containing all 8 Modules ? After realizing I already have 5 (not 4) of the modules would be really interested how much that would be for the upgrade and how the upgrade options are in general (if you already have thoughts about this). And will the new engine of the master edition be (in difference to the actual state) continously develloped with free updates ? Just in case you already have some ideas/answers for this .



In the Master Edition you have full access to every sound from the 8 modules within the UI so you can make sounds that combine any sound you want. So yes they are all totally integrated. 

Upgrade pricing isn’t fixed yet.


----------



## damayor (Aug 17, 2018)

That sucks because I was going to pull the trigger on this but the fact of high CPU puts this off for me. I think I'll wait until they fix that. I'm set on kontakt libraries but I have a real love for niche glitched sounds.


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 17, 2018)

damayor said:


> That sucks because I was going to pull the trigger on this but the fact of high CPU puts this off for me. I think I'll wait until they fix that. I'm set on kontakt libraries but I have a real love for niche glitched sounds.



Unless you're on Logic (without VEPro) and / or on an underpowered CPU like an i5 or whatever, you likely won't have the same performance issues I demonstrated. If you're using VEPro, CPU utilization can be spread across multiple cores, and if you're on a high-clock speed i7, even if it's "only" a quad-core, you probably won't be smashing up against the redline like I am. Keep in mind that I'm on a 2.7gHz 12-core, which is a lot of cores but a pretty low clock speed compared to the i7 chips that people use in their Windows builds - and a lot slower than recent i7-based iMacs even if they're not the iMac Pro. 

The Dronar series are CPU and voice-count heavy, but not for every single user on every single hardware platform. Depending on your hardware and DAW you may never notice these issues.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 17, 2018)

Well ..as always, each User has to sort this, with so many variations of hardware /OS /DAW. 
I run (3) Desktop, Win10 Pro 64 _ Insider Preview, Reaper v 5.941 systems. Mixture of older i5 quad & i7. 
Omni2, NI11U, Spitfire, Sonokinetic, u-he, some OT, Heavyocity, xx other __ and all run daily without issue. 
To consider moving to more powerful hardware ….. for any DRONAR libs ….. is obnoxious. 
Dronar Free Lib seems to run well, but no way additional purchases will happen without Trial version ….. given these many concerns.
Sincere best wishes to devs, but it is what it is …...


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Well ..as always, each User has to sort this, with so many variations of hardware /OS /DAW.
> I run (3) Desktop, Win10 Pro 64 _ Insider Preview, Reaper v 5.941 systems. Mixture of older i5 quad & i7.
> Omni2, NI11U, Spitfire, Sonokinetic, u-he, some OT, Heavyocity, xx other __ and all run daily without issue.
> To consider moving to more powerful hardware ….. for any DRONAR libs ….. is obnoxious.
> ...


If the free version works well they all will, especially those with the new engine


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 18, 2018)

I have one more request "in advance" for the Master version if its not to late right now.

Especially with the long loading times but futhermore I really dont like the organisation of the patches following the preset designers.

A "mystic patch 1 to mystic patch 15" is a no go for me but I really would like to have them organised by comprehensibly categories.

Must not been much, but at least a first orientation (like atmo, soundscape, pad, rhythmic, evolving.....). I dont know how your plans are, if the patches will still be organised in the same way (which I definitely wont like) or if you want to put all patches from one designer from all moduls in one dir (which would lead me to mystic patch 1 to mystic patch 100....) but I think organisation of the patches really deserves a revision.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 18, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> I have one more request "in advance" for the Master version if its not to late right now.
> 
> Especially with the long loading times but futhermore I really dont like the organisation of the patches following the preset designers.
> 
> ...


Loading times are super quick now, from 10 seconds to maybe less than 1. 

Preset organisation became better as we went along so the later modules are organised by category not creator. 

Reading this (just after we’ve submitted the release version) I can only say drat that’s a good point - the organisation of presets isn’t consistent across modules and that could have been fixed fairly easily. Unfortunately me, the Scripter and many beta testers never thought of this. Man. 

I’ll add it to a list for an update. As an officially licensed (NKS-ready) product, Native Instruments charge us €1,000 for every update and we don’t exactly have money to burn so we’ll have to stick to a small number of large updates over a large number of small updates. 

The Master Edition being NKS-Ready means that the presets are all well organised within Komplete Kontrol if you have that.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 18, 2018)

Just putting together a bit of a minimum specs guide based on some of these notes and other tests we’ve done:

Minimum Specs (Dronar will run, but not many instances, and freezing will be needed to run alongside a lot of other resource-hungry plugins):

4 cores, 2.7 GHz, i5
4 GB RAM
Windows 7-10 or OS X 10.10
Kontakt 5.8
Avoid hosting in Logic Pro X with pre-2014 and less powerful computers (Logic Pro X forces Dronar to run on one core which can lead to CPU spikes on older and slower Macs including Mac Pros, so an external host such as VE PRO is recommended to avoid this)

Recommended Specs (Dronar should run smoothly) :


4 cores, 3.4 GHz, i7
16 GB RAM
Windows 10 or OS X 10.11
Kontakt 5.8
SSD drive
Computer from 2014 or newer


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 18, 2018)

Does that mean new version it dont run on windows 7 in general (minimum specs)  ?


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 19, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Does that mean new version it dont run on windows 7 in general (minimum specs)  ?


sorry just checked and windows 7 is fine


----------



## alanb (Aug 19, 2018)

My interest having been piqued by this thread, I loaded up *DRONAR: Guitarscapes* in Cubase Pro v9.5.30, to see what I could hear, assisted by Cubase's "Audio Performance" meter. 

This is not a screaming new PC by any means — Win 10 (x64) on an i7-3930K @ 3.2GHz, with 16GB RAM, and an RME RayDAT operating with a buffer = 128.

The "real time peak" jumps quite high when each new key is pressed, as you can see here (screen grab taken right as a three-key "Nightmare 2" chord was pressed):







. . . but it came down almost immediately, and the "average load" was always manageable. I heard no pops or crackles or other ugly artifacts, or got any 'CPU overload'-type error pop-ups, whether I was holding down a single "Bass Pulses" note . . .








. . . or a four note "Blade Run" cluster . . .







Obviously, the above doesn't simulate the demands of an actual project containing lots of other VSTis and VSTes running but — with a little track-freezing where necessary, it's thankfully manageable.




dagmarpiano said:


> Some further thoughts:
> 
> [...]
> 
> We’ve had amazing press reviews and customer feedback, and the beta testers and I have been using Dronar in projects where any bugs we found were fixed, but clearly there are some people we didn’t know about having worse issues than we were aware of.




Perhaps you need a few more beta testers . . . . .

_[volunteers]_


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 20, 2018)

alanb said:


> Perhaps you need a few more beta testers . . . . .


ha yes why not - give me a shout at [email protected] if you or anyone reading this wants to be a beta tester.

Only 'problem' is - we need beta testers to also create presets (for a fee, and only if they're great) and demos (of which, great demos can be re-purposed to go on my trailer music label www.gothic-storm.com )

If you think that's a problem you're not thinking straight


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 21, 2018)

OK we've agreed the upgrade pricing here for our upcoming DRONAR MASTER EDITION for owners of any modules. Full final price is £299 (€349).

Owners of 1-3 Dronar modules – get Master Edition for £199 + extra 20% off with 2 week introductory discount (that's £150 off the full price)

Owners of 4-6 Dronar modules – get Master Edition for £99 + extra 20% off with 2 week intro discount (£230 off the full price)

Owners of 7 or more Dronar modules – get Master Edition for just £9.95! (£299 off the full price)

So you know... you can save money just by buying one now and using that as a discount.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 21, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Notice the voice count = 54. Notice that even though I'm only playing three notes on the keyboard, it looks like seven (?) keys are lit on the Kontakt's keyboard. Not sure why it's not six or nine, but... whatever.



Oh missed that comment - it's because Dronar is designed to be used one-handed (what you do with your other is your business) - so, it creates spread out chords from whatever you play including bass notes, fifths and high notes, with more notes if the "Thick" button is selected. And also every note really has 8 samples playing, x3 dynamic layers. So.... it all adds up!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 21, 2018)

After upgrade prizing is out now three main questions staying for me:

- engine update for existing modules ?

- free version update for testing purpose to see if engine upgrade would bring anything for performance in existing environment ? Of course would be really great if this could be out with intro offer beginning so that you have a chance to test and use the intro offer if it works

- can I delete the existing modules with the new installation ? 50 GB is a lot of discspace


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 22, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> - engine update for existing modules ?


We're investigating the feasibility and timescale (requires a lot of manual preset conversion work unfortunately).


KarlHeinz said:


> - free version update for testing purpose to see if engine upgrade would bring anything for performance in existing environment ? Of course would be really great if this could be out with intro offer beginning so that you have a chance to test and use the intro offer if it works


Right good idea, I'll add this to the to-do list but again hard to give a timeline just yet.


KarlHeinz said:


> - can I delete the existing modules with the new installation ? 50 GB is a lot of discspace


Yes, the Master Edition contains new copies of all the samples - actually it's only 30GB on the HDD because of Kontakt file compression. Note that the Master Edition doesn't include the latest 9th module Glitchscapes which is the first of the second series which will go on Master Edition 2 maybe next year.


----------



## ftech (Aug 23, 2018)

I was going to buy the Live Strings module, but might wait for the Master edition as I seem to have 4 modules already, so the upgrade might just be the ticket!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes, with four you are really lucky . I have five, one "too much" or one too little, no sense to buy anything in the sale now.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 31, 2018)

dagmarpiano said:


> If the free version works well they all will, especially those with the new engine



I will try it on my 2016 15-inch MacBook Pro (2,9 GHz Intel Core i7, 16 GB 2133 MHz LPDDR3) with Logic (without VE Pro), and some other DAW such as Live or Studio One and will tell you if I encounter any problem.

For these who may look for the free version, just head here: https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-free-edition


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 31, 2018)

OK, here is my first quick CPU stress test using Dronar free edition: 

Sorry, no easy way to record the sound (well, as the test is simply notes being stacked, it's better for you ears I guess).

No external sound interface used. Only the raw Macbook Pro CPU power.

Audio artefacts do happen because of high CPU usage, but only at the sixth stacked note. Look at the number of voices and the CPU metrics to make your mind.

I used a 256 samples buffer size, but latency was ok with 14.2ms Roundtrip and 7.5ms Output. I may try another test with lower buffer size.

This is imho quite encouraging and I may buy some modules!

Hope it helps.


----------



## dagmarpiano (Aug 31, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> OK, here is my first quick CPU stress test using Dronar free edition:
> 
> 
> This is imho quite encouraging and I may buy some modules!
> ...





The free edition has the old engine which is slow loading and less efficient so if this is ok the new Master Edition will be no problem!


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 4, 2018)

The master edition is available!  However, I can't find the path to upgrade from the Complete Bundle edition I've bought during the firesale :/ Help?


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Sep 4, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> The master edition is available!  However, I can't find the path to upgrade from the Complete Bundle edition I've bought during the firesale :/ Help?



Click on the "Loyalty Discounts" tab. It gives you a code to put in at checkout


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 4, 2018)

RickH said:


> Click on the "Loyalty Discounts" tab. It gives you a code to put in at checkout


Indeed. I've missed it. It works, so many thanks.


----------



## Joe Maron (Sep 4, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> The master edition is available!  However, I can't find the path to upgrade from the Complete Bundle edition I've bought during the firesale :/ Help?



Do you have a link? I can't find it on Time+Space...


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 4, 2018)

Joe Maron said:


> Do you have a link? I can't find it on Time+Space...



It was there: https://eu.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-master-edition

But its a 404 now :/ They may have made a mistake and put it offline? @dagmarpiano?


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Sep 4, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> It was there: https://eu.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-master-edition
> 
> But its a 404 now :/ They may have made a mistake and put it offline? @dagmarpiano?




It's here - https://www.timespace.com/products/gothic-instruments-dronar-master-edition


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 4, 2018)

And here's the Loyalty discounts panel and its content:


----------



## wnws (Sep 4, 2018)

This was an easy install. All the modules under one.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm very interested in cpu usage of the new engine. Any experiences? The modules are a real cpu hog. How is it with the new engine? Faster loading of course, because of snapshots. But what when playing around with it? 
Sometimes I can't even play a simple chord with the old modules, and I have a i7 8core ...


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 5, 2018)

Theodor Andrews said:


> I'm very interested in cpu usage of the new engine. Any experiences? The modules are a real cpu hog. How is it with the new engine? Faster loading of course, because of snapshots. But what when playing around with it?
> Sometimes I can't even play a simple chord with the old modules, and I have a i7 8core ...


If I have time, I will try to upload a new video with the same setup for the sake of comparison.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 6, 2018)

Although I found the load times on Dronar Live Strings to be a bit painful, I took the plunge and got Master Edition. A quick test in Live on a 2.2GHz octacore 2009 Mac Pro (flashed to 5,1 running Sierra), so not a great machine for running this showed load times that are a lot better - a few seconds rather than quite a few seconds - and CPU that's a bit better but usable. Evocative->Love or Death in the old module showed about 35-40% CPU in K5.8. In ME, it's more like 27-32%. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 6, 2018)

As posted in another thread already I must say I am very happy with the new version.

I cant say what it is in the end cause as you can see in the gamma-ut comparision the cpu use had not improved that much but whats critical for me: when I loaded an old module of Dronar in an existing song with lets say 8 tracks already filled with some kontakt libs, 6 GB from my 8 (old i-3 prozessor) RAMused, it just kills the song and mostly the daw just freezes at a point.

That works fine in the new version, I have already loaded two instances of Dronar in my actual sketch and that works. Of course you need to have a look on a lot of things for useability (number of allowed voices, more then 64 is not possible on my system configuration), number of incoming notes, do you need to turn all 4 voices on (I usually dont cause when I use two instances alreday for some pad/ambient track I dont need the FX voice on both).

And the new preset system with the snapshots makes it useable cause the loading times before where just ridiculous, practically you just cant compare the presets cause it took days to load them. That now works fine and the structure of the presets had improved too.


----------



## msorrels (Sep 8, 2018)

CPU usage in the Master Edition compared to the first Dronar using the same patches in stand alone Kontakt seem to be running about ~5% higher for me. This is on a much older i7-980x Windows 7 box. Not exactly a surprise though, there is only so much a Kontakt script can do to effect performance. The new version is nicer with the snapshots and loading, but I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope that the CPU usage is going to be better.


----------



## BezO (Sep 29, 2018)

Hmmm. As a 2.8 GHz i7 MBP owner with 16GB RAM running Logic, this is disappointing. I won't take the chance.

Great sound though. I can see super CPU owners enjoying this.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 29, 2018)

BezO said:


> Hmmm. As a 2.8 GHz i7 MBP owner with 16GB RAM running Logic, this is disappointing. I won't take the chance.
> 
> Great sound though. I can see super CPU owners enjoying this.



Well, it's totally working for me with nearly the same configuration (2.9 Ghz i7). I got 8th note stacked without any problem so far.

You should download the trial to see if it's working for you.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 29, 2018)

Can only imagine it has something to do with logic. For me the old version was nearly unusable, now with my REAL old i-3 with 8 gb ram (win 7 64 bit waverform 9.2.1) I am able to run 3 instances in a track even if I must say I dont use more then 3 notes (cause that makes with the added ones more then enough) and I reduce the maximal voices to 32/64 depending on the used presets.


----------

